

Microsoft Introduces CoffeeScript...uh I mean TypeScript - braum
http://www.typescriptlang.org

======
bcherry
This really isn't very similar to CoffeeScript. It's a bit more like
Objective-C, in that TypeScript is a superset of JavaScript. From what I can
tell, there are really only two additions:

1) Type Annotations. These are just simple extensions to function definition
syntax. So you can make a function like `function helloWorld(msg: string) {}`,
and get static type-checking.

2) Classes. They add a simple ES6-compatible `class` definition syntax. (along
with `interface`).

Since it's a superset of JavaScript, rather than a whole redesign of the
language, any valid JavaScript file is valid TypeScript. But, similarly to
CoffeeScript, TypeScript is compiled to JavaScript before execution (rather
than being an IE-only runtime or something).

This is a pretty earnest, carefully restrained effort to patch two of the most
significant pain-points in JavaScript. Personally, I find this more appealing
in theory than CoffeeScript, although in practice it'll have to catch on
first. Props to Microsoft for trying something good :)

~~~
braum
No doubt you are right, probably about all of this. But at first look, to me,
it looked like CoffeeScript. More importantly my HN title is amusing, and we
can always use a little more fun.

~~~
buzzedword
This looks nothing like coffeescript. Coffeescript is a perl syntax language
which cross compiles to javascript, and has no common basis with JS other than
fundamentals of programming. TypeScript is a superset of Javascript, uses
identical syntax, and is loosely based on ECMA Harmony-- the future of
Javascript standards. The only thing in common with coffeescript is that it's
installed via node and cross compiles.

I see the humor you're trying to play here, but things like this are actually
kind of rare-- microsoft offering a contribution to the open source community
with zero gain to their own systems, and respecting established standards. To
imply that they're ripping off CoffeeScript is irresponsible, and downplays
the significance behind their work. I for one will be looking for ways that I
can contribute to this project as it mitigates nearly every concern I had WITH
coffeescript.

------
endymi0n
Other than that it's compiled to JS, I see absolutely no relation to
CoffeeScript here. It's just an ugly and statically typed version of
Javascript for all those C# folks who want to hop on the fancy Node.JS
bandwagon but can't sleep at night without their type safety...

------
jashkenas
The TypeScript compiler seems to be entirely written in TypeScript:
[http://typescript.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/...](http://typescript.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/view/d397c54a55db#src%2fcompiler%2fparser.ts)
... always a nice touch.

------
stalled
Earlier submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4597716>

Urls are exactly the same, but duplicate detection failed for some reason.

------
andrewflnr
More like Dart than coffeescript, amirite?

------
camus
looks more like Dart than Coffeescript , in fact it is very similar to dart ,
so nothing new here , except for the visual studio integration. In a few years
, you'll have to know js and one of these "languages" to get a js job ...
that's the babel tower effect , the reason is most of the developpers dont
like plain javascript. And ES6 is not likely to be operational within 5 years
, from an enterprise perspective , since all these legacy phones and browsers
will never support it (full ES5 is not even supported by most of the 2012
handsets) . ES6 is coming too late.

